# Boom Lift for some minor tree work.



## matt9923 (Sep 28, 2009)

I cut a lot on the ground but rarley off the ground. Iv used a boom lift befor on construction jobs. If seen peopel take down a few trees with them, worked well and looked pretty safe. I have a lot of oak's along my driveway, most have a lot of dead branches and up near my uncles (same drivway as mine) the branches hang over the deck i just built and keep landing on their cars. So im wondering what you think, seems the safest way to take down these branches.
No powerlines to woory about no stuctres realy. Just a farm drivway. 
One big oak over my shed that i could just take out in smaller chunks and go slow an safe.... Maybe use soem rigging? Or i might get a pro for that job. 

Im fine with hights, is it nesasary to use a top handle saw? Ill tie in to the lift so i dont fall to the ground if any accident occurs. Hard hat all ther saftey posible. 

I know all you pros may think im a dumb homeowner trying to save a buck but this is the onley thing that can be afforded. Not enough moeny to hire a pro and i dont want to see anyone get killed or any more property damage form falling limbs. 

Any Thaughts.


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 28, 2009)

seems safer then this.....


----------



## treemandan (Sep 28, 2009)

show us some pics of the project.


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 28, 2009)

treemandan said:


> show us some pics of the project.



will do, ill get them tummorow.


----------



## chipmaker29 (Sep 29, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> seems safer then this.....



WOW!! that is one of the craziest things i have seen yet!! that dude has got to have a death wish.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 29, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> I cut a lot on the ground but rarley off the ground. Iv used a boom lift befor on construction jobs. If seen peopel take down a few trees with them, worked well and looked pretty safe. I have a lot of oak's along my driveway, most have a lot of dead branches and up near my uncles (same drivway as mine) the branches hang over the deck i just built and keep landing on their cars. So im wondering what you think, seems the safest way to take down these branches.
> No powerlines to woory about no stuctres realy. Just a farm drivway.
> One big oak over my shed that i could just take out in smaller chunks and go slow an safe.... Maybe use soem rigging? Or i might get a pro for that job.
> 
> ...



There's a lot of guys on this site from CT, man. You might think about asking one of them if they want side work. It'll be cheaper ( and most importantly safer ) than going it alone. Just a thought.


----------



## lxt (Sep 29, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Im fine with hights, is it nesasary to use a top handle saw? Ill tie in to the lift so i dont fall to the ground if any accident occurs. Hard hat all ther saftey posible.
> 
> I know all you pros may think im a dumb homeowner trying to save a buck but this is the onley thing that can be afforded. Not enough moeny to hire a pro and i dont want to see anyone get killed or any more property damage form falling limbs.
> 
> Any Thaughts.




HA! do you need a top handle saw? you`ll tie into the lift!........well, the damage you may witness may be of your own accord! cutting on the ground is nothing like in the air! heights........ not afraid you say! thats good cuz when you cut those limbs off while holding on to them leaning out over the bucket......you`ll see how much you like heights!

hope when throwing the debris down your aim is good!! Now....seriously, dont be a dumb homeowner, hire a pro! see about a payment plan or something!



LXT............


----------



## arborist (Sep 29, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> seems safer then this.....



YIKES!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## TDunk (Sep 29, 2009)

arborist said:


> YIKES!!!:jawdrop:



I like the "drunk" looking hand painted phone number on the bucket arm. Looks sweet.


----------



## chipmaker29 (Sep 29, 2009)

TDunk said:


> I like the "drunk" looking hand painted phone number on the bucket arm. Looks sweet.



LMAO! that is too funny. didnt notice it before but ya thats straight redneck...LOL


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 29, 2009)

lxt said:


> HA! do you need a top handle saw? you`ll tie into the lift!........well, the damage you may witness may be of your own accord! cutting on the ground is nothing like in the air! heights........ not afraid you say! thats good cuz when you cut those limbs off while holding on to them leaning out over the bucket......you`ll see how much you like heights!
> 
> hope when throwing the debris down your aim is good!! Now....seriously, dont be a dumb homeowner, hire a pro! see about a payment plan or something!
> 
> ...



If you got 10k for me ill hire a pro. Thanks for the useless comment. 
I kinda know i didn't need a top handle i'm just throwing down questions. Im not going to hang onto them? I already said everything you said....i know its different from the air and i never said i wasn't scared....


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 29, 2009)

TDunk said:


> I like the "drunk" looking hand painted phone number on the bucket arm. Looks sweet.



AHAHA i saw that, more reason not to call. You should see their website...


----------



## treemandan (Sep 29, 2009)

Is it " minor" or "10 K" ? 

sure there are some cuts you need to know when at height to make the stuff go where you need it to go. And for the record: if you think its not going to work it probably won't so use your best judgement and rectify any forcasted issues before you make a commitment. 
I am talking about when working up there.


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 29, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Is it " minor" or "10 K" ?
> 
> sure there are some cuts you need to know when at height to make the stuff go where you need it to go. And for the record: if you think its not going to work it probably won't so use your best judgement and rectify any forcasted issues before you make a commitment.
> I am talking about when working up there.



Just to shut him up. It can be considered minor but their is a lot of work. 

Iv talked to a few pros around here and got some pointers on how to cut them to get them in the correct direction. Their really is int anything to wreck on the ground just dirt...

If i do do it know ill be going at a slow pace and thinking every cut threw.


----------



## southsoundtree (Sep 30, 2009)

See if you can get a bid for drop and leave service from someone with a boom truck. See how that fits in with the risk factor and lift rental cost.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Sep 30, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> seems safer then this.....



Looks safer than the time I had to do the top of a hedge by standing on an orchard ladder which was on the box of the chip truck, using an stick saw with a hedging head.


----------



## plowboy (Sep 30, 2009)

i bought a old phone bucket truck. to trim the trees a round the farm $4000 little elect saw it has elect up in the bucket .did some work for the nambers and Friend. built two pole barns. go for it .the pro cutters prices are to high there prices are set for big bessnes not for the little man get your truck and go for it you will be glad you did.


----------



## chipmaker29 (Sep 30, 2009)

southsoundtree said:


> See if you can get a bid for drop and leave service from someone with a boom truck. See how that fits in with the risk factor and lift rental cost.



great advice! we have done alot of that for HO's that like to do their own stuff but didnt feel comfortable to drop their trees. matter of fact, gonna drop 2 pines for a customer today. all he wants is them on the ground and we dont have to chip brush or cleanup or anything. he does all his own saw work but the trees are very close to his house & shed. it is a slam dunk for me and i will just go up in bucket, cut some limbs, chunk out the trunk so that i can get trees down safely and i will be outta there and HO will take care of rest.

i would call and get a quote from someone local on just dropping them for ya. the cost will be much more reasonable. 

good luck!


----------



## TDunk (Sep 30, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> AHAHA i saw that, more reason not to call. You should see their website...



High tech redneck, that's even cooler. Thing is, stick on numbers prolly aren't that much more than paint.


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 30, 2009)

chipmaker29 said:


> great advice! we have done alot of that for HO's that like to do their own stuff but didnt feel comfortable to drop their trees. matter of fact, gonna drop 2 pines for a customer today. all he wants is them on the ground and we dont have to chip brush or cleanup or anything. he does all his own saw work but the trees are very close to his house & shed. it is a slam dunk for me and i will just go up in bucket, cut some limbs, chunk out the trunk so that i can get trees down safely and i will be outta there and HO will take care of rest.
> 
> i would call and get a quote from someone local on just dropping them for ya. the cost will be much more reasonable.
> 
> good luck!



I'm not planing on drooping them, i could do that. They are nice oak's just need to take off some branches.


----------



## lxt (Sep 30, 2009)

so you can drop them and trim them all by yourself?? but want us to believe it`ll cost you 10k to have it done by pro`s

I dont buy this for a minute!! if you can do it cheaper???? and all you have to hit is "dirt"...... find similar jobs and start a tree service! LOL

guys like you :censored: crack me up!



LXT............


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 30, 2009)

lxt said:


> so you can drop them and trim them all by yourself?? but want us to believe it`ll cost you 10k to have it done by pro`s
> 
> I dont buy this for a minute!! if you can do it cheaper???? and all you have to hit is "dirt"...... find similar jobs and start a tree service! LOL
> 
> ...



You must be illiterate. Go bother someone else with you useless comments. 

Who's talking about starting a tree service? Not me. 

Since their is nothing between the tree and the ground id say the branches are going to hit the ground... "dirt". 

I'm not selling anything either so you not buying anything makes seance. 

Yes i can do it cheaper! Idk how you think a pro would be cheaper. 

Idk why I'm wasting my time responding to yo since you cant read...

Guys like me.... funny how people get big and bad on the internet! 

Iv ran boom lifts before and iv run a chainsaw before. Iv even cut limbs from a bucket truck before. I'm not a Pro since i don't do it everyday but i use my head and have an understanding to how it works.


----------



## Wishie22 (Sep 30, 2009)

Good luck with your plan.

If you have the chance to run a T-handle saw you will see the advantages of one for limbing especially at heights. They are safer to cut with one hand while leading the limbs with the other hand to the landing zone. Fishing out hanger sucks and time consuming. Most guys run T-handles hard before requesting a bigger rear handle (two hand) saw on larger pieces. 

The lift you are thinking of renting, can you give more details. Might be a PITA to position for each branch, cut, etc. with out damaging other branches. Since you want to make pruning cuts at a safe level, so the tree will heal proper. Don't want to cause damage where the remaining branch will eventually die, or you will be back trimming sooner than anticipated.

As I said before good luck and be safe.


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 30, 2009)

Wishie22 said:


> Good luck with your plan.
> 
> If you have the chance to run a T-handle saw you will see the advantages of one for limbing especially at heights. They are safer to cut with one hand while leading the limbs with the other hand to the landing zone. Fishing out hanger sucks and time consuming. Most guys run T-handles hard before requesting a bigger rear handle (two hand) saw on larger pieces.
> 
> ...



Thanks,
Iv ran top handle before, definitely nice while up in the air and they are lighter. Ill probably borrow one. 

Not sure on the lift yet. It's not to dense where I'm going to be cutting so I'm not to worried about getting into trouble with the lift. My uncle has one i might use, not sure how high it gets tho.


----------



## chipmaker29 (Sep 30, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> I'm not planing on drooping them, i could do that. They are nice oak's just need to take off some branches.



oh ok...i gotcha. i would say u can prolly handle that w/o being real experienced. just watch ones that may be over house or other structures, fences, etc. judgment can be really tricky 40-50ft in the air and seems like those branches are always longer than they appear when ur looking at them...LOL i have gotten pretty decent @ judging those types of things but i do run a saw & cut trees EVERY day, all day from the air. just be careful and if u think it could prolly damage something, i can tell ya it more than likely will. branches, especially green hardwood branches dont gotta be too long to have some serious weight to them!

on the top handle saw. man, i love mine and would be lost w/o it! i use a Stihl 192T and love it. would like to have a 200T but for now i am sticking with my 192. if u use a top handle saw, make sure it is one with that is powerful like these and it will make the job much easier and safer.

as far as a lift...u can rent one around here that goes about 45ft for $250.00 a day and they would work pretty well. u can get a 60 footer but price goes up.

good luck!


----------



## chipmaker29 (Sep 30, 2009)

oh ya, on the 10K price...that sounds outrageous! we normally charge $350-$500 to trim a tree depending on how big, where its at, the risk factor etc. prices can vary slightly from these figures depending on the job.

trimmed one the other day for a customer and it was a huge ash tree with large diameter branches way out and over the house. was hard to get to & had to re-position truck 3 times to get it all. charge H/O $525 for that one and they were as happy as could be. man it was a hard one though...whew!


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 30, 2009)

chipmaker29 said:


> oh ya, on the 10K price...that sounds outrageous! we normally charge $350-$500 to trim a tree depending on how big, where its at, the risk factor etc. prices can vary slightly from these figures depending on the job.
> 
> trimmed one the other day for a customer and it was a huge ash tree with large diameter branches way out and over the house. was hard to get to & had to re-position truck 3 times to get it all. charge H/O $525 for that one and they were as happy as could be. man it was a hard one though...whew!



their is a lot. I'm thinking about the lift for a week maybe.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Sep 30, 2009)

Just how many trees do you have Matt? That would help us get a ideal of the price range.


----------



## matt9923 (Sep 30, 2009)

Pruitt1222 said:


> Just how many trees do you have Matt? That would help us get a ideal of the price range.



20 trees maybe. All just need limb work done, most the limbs are dead as dead gets.


----------



## chipmaker29 (Oct 1, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> 20 trees maybe. All just need limb work done, most the limbs are dead as dead gets.



with that many u should be able to find someone that would work you a deal on that much trimming. i would give a real competitive bid on that many. renting a lift for a week could cost ya some money not to mention all your time. thats worth something.


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 1, 2009)

chipmaker29 said:


> with that many u should be able to find someone that would work you a deal on that much trimming. i would give a real competitive bid on that many. renting a lift for a week could cost ya some money not to mention all your time. thats worth something.



I might get the lift form my uncle. I dont mind doing it. Were not goig to hire a pro theres no money for that. They will sit their and keep falling and wreking things befor anyone chips in to get a pro to do it.


----------



## southsoundtree (Oct 1, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> I might get the lift form my uncle. I dont mind doing it. Were not goig to hire a pro theres no money for that. They will sit their and keep falling and wreking things befor anyone chips in to get a pro to do it.




Let the stuff get damaged. You are not replacable. You are not experienced to do this. Be safe.


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 1, 2009)

southsoundtree said:


> Let the stuff get damaged. You are not replacable. You are not experienced to do this. Be safe.



ill be fine. Its nothing to tecnical. Ill use my head and go at a steady pace. 
Thanks for the usefull comments.


----------



## Wishie22 (Oct 1, 2009)

Do you have any photos of the driveway or other trees your going to work on?

What kind of lift does your uncle have?

Have a buddy that was driving and woke up in the hospital. Branch fell and went through the windshield. Co-worker was walking in the park when he was struck in the head, 30 staples later. Understand your stand on being proactive with the limbs for safety.


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 1, 2009)

Wishie22 said:


> Do you have any photos of the driveway or other trees your going to work on?
> 
> What kind of lift does your uncle have?
> 
> Have a buddy that was driving and woke up in the hospital. Branch fell and went through the windshield. Co-worker was walking in the park when he was struck in the head, 30 staples later. Understand your stand on being proactive with the limbs for safety.



Ill have to grab some pictures have no time lately....


----------



## chipmaker29 (Oct 1, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> I might get the lift form my uncle. I dont mind doing it. Were not goig to hire a pro theres no money for that. They will sit their and keep falling and wreking things befor anyone chips in to get a pro to do it.



i understand what ur saying...gotta address those dead limbs because they can sure cause damage or hurt someone.

good luck man...


----------



## lxt (Oct 2, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> If you got 10k for me ill hire a pro. Thanks for the useless comment.
> I kinda know i didn't need a top handle i'm just throwing down questions. Im not going to hang onto them? I already said everything you said....i know its different from the air and i never said i wasn't scared....




Illiterate...Hmmmm, that does read 10k up above right? ya see you are a wanna be & you come here for advice & the hope you`ll be told "sure! you can do it".

You dont even know what kinda bucket to rent but you have experience in them you "kinda" know you need a top handle saw and you know its different from the air 

well Golly.... Gomer, trim them thar 20 trees, clean up your own mess, run a saw and a bucket by yourself/inexperienced ground personnel......Yep! you`ll save a bundle! jack:censored:


LXT................


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 2, 2009)

lxt said:


> Illiterate...Hmmmm, that does read 10k up above right? ya see you are a wanna be & you come here for advice & the hope you`ll be told "sure! you can do it".
> 
> You dont even know what kinda bucket to rent but you have experience in them you "kinda" know you need a top handle saw and you know its different from the air
> 
> ...



Thanks man just what i needed. Ill just use a ladder and my 660 then ill just jump off the ladder when im done and hope it kills me. 

What do you want me to do? Their is no money for a pro? Anwser that for me and ill start listening to you.


----------



## southsoundtree (Oct 2, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> What do you want me to do? Their is no money for a pro? Anwser that for me and ill start listening to you.



Pictures would be amazingly helpful. 

Avoid using a chainsaw from the lift unless it is a top-handle or smaller saw than you list in your goodies. At least use it as little as possible. A sharp handsaw would reduce your risk substantially. 

Scissor lifts are only for hard, flat surfaces.
What is the access and ground conditions where you will want to position the lift. Has there been any ground disturbance near the outriggers. If it is right near a foundation that you will be using a machine or outrigger of the machine, be aware than that soil may be less solid than other undisturbed areas. You need a hard/ compact area that is relatively level. 

If you catch any limbs that you cut, you are most likely dynamically loading the lift. Not good. Much safer to rig them with quality rope that can stand up to the abrasion, and has the right strength, or cut pieces very small to reduce your loading. 

More information and pictures would help to get you the best advice. 

I suggest that you not undertake this job yet.


----------



## chipmaker29 (Oct 2, 2009)

southsoundtree said:


> Pictures would be amazingly helpful.
> 
> Avoid using a chainsaw from the lift unless it is a top-handle or smaller saw than you list in your goodies. At least use it as little as possible. A sharp handsaw would reduce your risk substantially.
> 
> ...



excellent advice and very well put...


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 2, 2009)

southsoundtree said:


> Pictures would be amazingly helpful.
> 
> Avoid using a chainsaw from the lift unless it is a top-handle or smaller saw than you list in your goodies. At least use it as little as possible. A sharp handsaw would reduce your risk substantially.
> 
> ...



Im deffinitaly not talking about a sissor lift? A boom lift, tophandle, full harness, some rope for rigging if needed.


----------



## lsc86 (Oct 5, 2009)

Had a bunch of work to do at my dad's place this past spring, rented a Bil-Jax towable lift for a day [full 24 hrs. actually], only cost $199 to rent it. Nice thing is we were able to tow it around the property with an ATV.

One man in the bucket, with safety harness on, doing the trimming. One man on ground working the controls and handling limbs that came down. Very straight forward setup overall. Found out that it does work best with the unit running off electric and not trusting the battery. Unit is fairly heavy, will leave tire marks in soft ground.

But for $200, I thought it was a great investment and allowed for us to safely and efficiently trim many many more trees in a day than we could have otherwise. In fact a small 4-man tree service company [that I know the owner of] happened to stop by and was so impressed with the Bil-Jax unit, he's using them now too just so his guys don't have to climb as much.

http://www.biljax.com/Products/Described/Product38.aspx


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 5, 2009)

lsc86 said:


> Had a bunch of work to do at my dad's place this past spring, rented a Bil-Jax towable lift for a day [full 24 hrs. actually], only cost $199 to rent it. Nice thing is we were able to tow it around the property with an ATV.
> 
> One man in the bucket, with safety harness on, doing the trimming. One man on ground working the controls and handling limbs that came down. Very straight forward setup overall. Found out that it does work best with the unit running off electric and not trusting the battery. Unit is fairly heavy, will leave tire marks in soft ground.
> 
> ...



You can controll it from the bucket rite? I wouldnt trust anyone from the ground controling me 40' up....


----------



## lxt (Oct 5, 2009)

Matt,

Look, im saying if there is rope work & the need for a lift you need HELP! see if a climber or bucket operator from a tree company would come and assist you! 

that person may only charge you a couple hundred bucks but atleast you will have some one on the ground who can get you down in case of an emergency, or someone to say " I wouldnt do that" & some one who knows haw to run ropes!

I read the TCIA mag. & the serious injury/fatality section is full of experienced people & people like yourself...... the point is that noone is above getting hurt/killed in this profession, its just the experienced person knows better or should know better!


Good Luck & Be Safe


LXT................


----------



## lsc86 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes you can control it from the bucket, but in general, I liked having my brother operate the controls as I was able to focus on being stable and not falling out of the bucket. Plus I was better able to let him know how much farther up/out/in/etc. we could safely move. Really worked out well. T E A M W O R K.


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 5, 2009)

lxt said:


> Matt,
> 
> Look, im saying if there is rope work & the need for a lift you need HELP! see if a climber or bucket operator from a tree company would come and assist you!
> 
> ...



Thanks, i have talked to a couple pros and have had some out for three work when inshurance was paying. They said i could do it with a lift but didint tell me it was the best thing since they didint want me to die and they wanted the work. They look at what i needed done and said it wasnt veary tecnical. The tree over one of my sheds i would get a pro to do. 

A freind of ours does alot of tree work but hes not certified..... hes been around it so long he knows what hes doing, i could get him over while im doing the work to make shure everything looks good. He already recomended the lift. Again hes not certified so..... 

Another guy I know is a lineman and had to get certified for tree work so next time hes out here ill get some tips from him. 

Im still looking around for what would be the ideal lift... the towable ones would work but thats alot more work moving it around. A bigger safer one would be ideal. 
A full harnes, top handle saw. And i think i can accomplish a majority of the work safley without dieing.


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 5, 2009)

lsc86 said:


> Yes you can control it from the bucket, but in general, I liked having my brother operate the controls as I was able to focus on being stable and not falling out of the bucket. Plus I was better able to let him know how much farther up/out/in/etc. we could safely move. Really worked out well. T E A M W O R K.



agreed, but idk if i would trust my brother or oldman... LOL


----------



## lsc86 (Oct 7, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> Im still looking around for what would be the ideal lift... the towable ones would work but thats alot more work moving it around. A bigger safer one would be ideal.
> A full harnes, top handle saw. And i think i can accomplish a majority of the work safley without dieing.




Not sure what could be safer than a boom lift? You said these trees were along a driveway, so moving a towable should be easy enough. In addition, an off-road style scissors lift or motorized boom lift is going to be significantly more to rent- which seems to not fit within the budget you're talking about here.

I think at this point you're just going to have to pick a method and run with it...no way to speculate which method is going to be perfect.


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 7, 2009)

lsc86 said:


> Not sure what could be safer than a boom lift? You said these trees were along a driveway, so moving a towable should be easy enough. In addition, an off-road style scissors lift or motorized boom lift is going to be significantly more to rent- which seems to not fit within the budget you're talking about here.
> 
> I think at this point you're just going to have to pick a method and run with it...no way to speculate which method is going to be perfect.



Thanks, i may have a boom lift form my uncle.


----------



## davej (Oct 8, 2009)

You can rent the towable 50ft buckets for around $250/day but you'll need something like an F250 to tow one. Make sure you don't get one with a broken or missing bubble-level. It's nice to be in a bucket when the tree is totally crap.


----------



## randyg (Oct 8, 2009)

Throw bag, throw line, couple hundred feet rope. 

Throw bag tied to line over dead limb. Tie to rope and pull it over. Tie BOTH ends of rope to back of pickup and drive. If no break, try that limb again next year. 

No need to bring chainsaw up to dead limb, when you can bring dead limb down to you. 

Cheap too


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 8, 2009)

randyg said:


> Throw bag, throw line, couple hundred feet rope.
> 
> Throw bag tied to line over dead limb. Tie to rope and pull it over. Tie BOTH ends of rope to back of pickup and drive. If no break, try that limb again next year.
> 
> ...



Some live ones 2 it needs to be cleaned up its a mess and it should be done right instead of hillbillyed every year.


----------



## randyg (Oct 8, 2009)

Just tryin to add levity.

Are you familiar with "oak wilt" and the proper time of year to trim oaks? Not sure if its prevalent there as is sure issue around here. Is ground pretty level where this work needs done? Some lifts can be moved while extended and this on uneven ground results in injury and death as lift often tips over. Rigging down of large limbs should be done to the tree, and not to the lift. Most have material capacities that are not very much to begin with, and shock loading runs the force up sky high with just a few feet of free fall. Careful that part of cut limb can not fall that 40 feet you keep talking about and strike the lift, be it tire or outrigger or whatever. Very bad. 

GOOD LUCK, and keep researching. Plan on making mistakes. That way they will hopefully be small ones.

randy


----------



## matt9923 (Oct 8, 2009)

randyg said:


> Just tryin to add levity.
> 
> Are you familiar with "oak wilt" and the proper time of year to trim oaks? Not sure if its prevalent there as is sure issue around here. Is ground pretty level where this work needs done? Some lifts can be moved while extended and this on uneven ground results in injury and death as lift often tips over. Rigging down of large limbs should be done to the tree, and not to the lift. Most have material capacities that are not very much to begin with, and shock loading runs the force up sky high with just a few feet of free fall. Careful that part of cut limb can not fall that 40 feet you keep talking about and strike the lift, be it tire or outrigger or whatever. Very bad.
> 
> ...



Thanks, i would never rig to the lift... I'm not retarded. I would be saying the same thing to whoever posted such a thread since i don't know them. I stay aware of whats going on and am not oblivious like so many. If i didn't believe I could do it safe I wouldn't even have though of it.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 28, 2009)

A local rent place has a towable for $250 a day. only 33ft. I think I need more height. I'm goign to see what I could do with 33ft and go from there. I got a smaller top handle saw as well.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 28, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> A local rent place has a towable for $250 a day. only 33ft. I think I need more height. I'm goign to see what I could do with 33ft and go from there. I got a smaller top handle saw as well.



The nickname for Richard, that is what you can do with 33 feet.


----------



## Wishie22 (Nov 28, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> A local rent place has a towable for $250 a day. only 33ft. I think I need more height. I'm goign to see what I could do with 33ft and go from there. I got a smaller top handle saw as well.



Would be good to work on old pear or apple trees.

You mentioned oaks along the driveway, we worked on several oaks last week 80' - 100+'.


----------



## matt9923 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wishie22 said:


> Would be good to work on old pear or apple trees.
> 
> You mentioned oaks along the driveway, we worked on several oaks last week 80' - 100+'.



Yea, I know. I just got the email back last nigh and posted it here. Most of the branches are 1/2 up the tree that need to come down. Ill look into it and contact a few more rental places. 
Thanks


----------



## Wishie22 (Nov 30, 2009)

What did you end up acquiring for a top handle saw?


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 30, 2009)

my advice some people are jealous thats why they get mad at you for doing it yourself. now its simple math the cost of your rental x days v cost of tree service a good one could bomb out the d//w from those trees in one day unless they all are 3 foot in diameter get a price compare it to your cost .oh yeah tie in so you are safe aloft and use a top handle saw.if you need some advice pm me so you dont get the bull.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Nov 30, 2009)

I run into people like you ocasionally (do it yourselfer) and I respect that you are thinking of trying this. Try calling a few tree guys for a free estimate while you are calling all of these rental places you keep talking about. If you are going to rent and pusrchase all the equipment to do this project I would bet it will be close to what I or any respectable tree service would charge.
The best example I can give is a couple of years ago a guy had a large hackberry tree leaning over his house.I priced to take it down with no clean up for $350.00 (he wanted the wood) I saw the po two or three months later and asked him if he had cut the tree and his first words were "yes and I should have paid you to do it" Long story short he rented a lift and dropped limb through his roof. Rental expence plus patching his roof = lmao
Your cutting over a driveway.. if it is paved or concreete you better cut in small pieces and make them land flat or you will have a busted driveway.
People keep telling you to price it out for a reason.It just seems like a job that can be done just as cheap by letting someone do it that does it every day.
Good luck if you try it and if you goof up post pictures so us "pros" can use you as an example...we like learning from the amaturesopcorn:


----------



## CUCV (Nov 30, 2009)

matt9923 said:


> ill be fine. Its nothing to tecnical. Ill use my head and go at a steady pace.
> Thanks for the usefull comments.



I'm sure if you use your head, take small pieces and take your time you will do fine. If you get a chance post some pictures.
If there is a bit of money in the budget I know a few pros from the site that could do the work for a fair price.


----------



## davidwyby (Dec 5, 2009)

Wow, some of us could use a lesson in tact, and reading comprehension.

Here's what I did, easily and successfully, call it whatever you want, I'm not a "pro", just a guy with a brain, and the stuff to do it available. Trees were my neighbors, between our houses. He was on the brink of foreclosure, so I knew he didn't have any $ to get them trimmed, and we were both worried abou them breaking and falling on one of our houses or cars. We maxed out the forklift, maybe 40' and started from the top down, small pieces, between houses, carport, air conditioner. Pieces too big for me to hold I tied off and lowered with rope.


----------

